# Ross's Geese



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I saw this adult and 2 imm Ross's geese yesterday jus thought I'd share it with you Duck Hunters


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

gps coordinates please.....


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Who's Ross? 


j/k


They are just Ross Geese.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

A friend of mine saw some snow's on Ladue last last week. Just off the causeway. If you have a blind up there you might just get lucky.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice Pic. , I know someone who would love to hang one on his wall.,,Right QuickDraw ....JIM,,,,CL....!$


----------

